# refinishing bear takedown riser?



## CapCityArcher (Feb 7, 2013)

I have my dads old 1970 Bear TD, but the limbs are garbage(broken). I picked up some new limbs recently and want to refinish the riser. The riser is in decent shape, but looks like a good portion of the black finish on the front side of the hand grip is gone. Just the gray metal showing(aluminum I presume). Does anyone have any experience with refinishing Bear risers? How do you remove the old coating without damaging the riser? What materials(paints,finishes,etc..) would you recommend? I am aware this might lower the value of the bow, but never interested in selling it. Just want to get it back together for hunting purposes! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

The handles are magnesium. I've used a stripper to remove the old paint. You first want to remove all the hardware, latches, etc. Prime with a rattle can automotive spray primer made for aluminum after proper prepping.. You can use black Krylon spray can for a finish and spray a clear finish over that. You won't be hurting the value by refinishing a Mag riser. Here is one I refinished.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is another.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I've sandblasted mine and had them powder coated.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

dan in mi said:


> I've sandblasted mine and had them powder coated.


^^THAT^^

especially if it's a bow you intend to keep and wnt it staying nice...for a long, long time.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Cap -

Go with Bowjack's advice. I've refinished the Bear Magnesium risers with everything from automotive paint to Rust-Oleum. 

If you want some thing a little different, this is what one of my students does in his spare time ...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1949688

Viper1 out.


----------



## CapCityArcher (Feb 7, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful work fellas! 
Dan in Mi, when you say "them" are you referring to the Bear archery company? What did they charge? 
Viper1, that plastidip stuff looks nice and durable.
Bowjack, those two look great and sounds easy enough
Thanks for the advice and will get started on it here in the "off" season!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Cap -

Things are different in different parts of the country, but around here, a good powder coating job on a riser will cost you about $200. 
I don't think it's worth it. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

camo dip it


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm with Viper. I sold both those risers in the pictures for under $200 each shipped after I refinished them. Hardly worth having them powder coated or even dipped.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

$200 for a powder coat?!?!?! Get out of Dodge.

I have had a couple done for less than $30 each. The next one I expect will be around $50.

Check your local area for powder coating shops. If you're in a hurry or want a specific color they don't have it may cost you more. Be a little flexible let them keep it until they have a run of that color and it should be very affordable. Motorcycle and car guys get it done all the time check there is you don't find any specific shops.

DO get a crinkle finish. The magnesium will have pock marks from the casting and show those warts like you wouldn't believe. Crinkle finish hides them all.

I am looking at a different local shop to do a C riser but haven't checked prices yet.


----------



## Jolinedaniel (Nov 3, 2012)

I got all 4 if my rims powder coated for 300 no way a tiny riser would cost more than 50


----------



## raymondpowens (May 5, 2013)

i have my own powder coating equipment, so the process is simply the cost of the powder for me, which is never more than 15$. but have never worked magnesium and am worried about the effects of the heat and powder when used with it. i have a 1972 bear A series magnesium take down riser with style 3 limbs that is in need of refinishing, and am gathering information to see what my best options are.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I just dropped off three risers last night.

Sandblasting, prep, and flat black powder coat is going to cost me $75 for all three. One each A, B, C.

He said $75, and I thought to myself "ouch!" So I looked at him and said "a piece?" he says "Oh Lord no, that's for all three." SOLD! See ya in two weeks.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

where Dan?


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

A guy about 5 min from me. He didn't have crinkle, and I decided not to wait. 

Actually as I think about it we discussed color before price and after the slight sticker shock misinterpratation I didn't think to try and get crinkle. Maybe a phone call is in order.

You've got my address. :shade:


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are a couple from a previous refinish, and one untouched. Notice how the gloss B shows the blems, but the crinkle A looks sweet.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

did you remove all the hardware first?


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes. I have three serial numbered baggies on the bench at home.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I took the crinkle A over to the shop today for a comparison. The flat black he is using is almost the same. He calls it a Harley Davidson black. 

Regarding the texture. If gloss = 0 and the crinkle A riser = 100 it should be about 80. I should have them mid next week.


----------

